

Hacker News Hiring Trends (February 2014)  - mountaineer
http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-trends/2014/february.html

======
mountaineer
Python grabbed the top spot again as it did last October. As a follow-up to
last week's discussion job posts looking for passionate programmers[1], I've
added keywords to track of the trends of posts using this langauage [2].

Also interesting to note, Angular beat Backbone for the first time as it
continues its quick rise [3].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156969)

[2] [http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2014/...](http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2014/february.html?compare1=passionate&compare2=passion)

[3] [http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2014/...](http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-
trends/2014/february.html?compare1=Angular&compare2=Backbone)

